# Rabbit/Squirrel Forum



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

I would like to suggest a rabbit, jackrabbit, and squirrel forum. I'm sure there are more than just one "critter" hunter out there that would like to share hotspots and tactics.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

sounds good :sniper:


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

If you could shoot in town, a person could really hammer the bunnies. One night while driving home in Fargo, I counted 22 bunnies between Anderson softball fields and 32 Ave South. They are everywhere in Fargo.


----------

